# New babies and fighting



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Hello all! A few weeks ago I found that a pair of pigeons had laid two eggs in an empty plant pot on my deck...I was very excited so I left them alone; my cat isn't very happy because she's not allowed out there anymore, but hey, the pigeons need it more!  I'm happy to say that the pigeons mostly trust me now...For the most part I leave them alone, but I do have plants out there, and they let me come out and water them without flying away anymore. 

Anyway, this morning I woke up and there was A LOT of noise coming from the deck, so I peeked out the blinds to investigate...I saw that one of the pigeons was sitting on the eggs, but there were two other pigeons fighting pretty violently nearby. It looked to me like it was one the parents fighting with a stranger, so I went out and broke the fight up. The parent that was on the eggs flew away when I came out, and I noticed that one of the eggs had hatched  Cute little yellow nugget, I'm very happy! 

However, I got to wondering; is it normal for pigeons to fight if a new baby is born? Do other pigeons get territorial about there being other pigeons offspring in the area? Or was it just a coincidence that they were fighting the morning that the first baby hatched? I read that pigeons can get territorial about the area that their nest is in, but I couldn't find anything having to do with babies. 

Thanks in advance  I'm really enjoying watching this whole process and learning about pigeons as I go.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you feeding the parent birds? I ask because pigeons just have this knack for finding food, so I'm wondering if maybe a stranger decided to stop in for breakfast..............
Just keep an eye on them. Could have been a one time incident or maybe Mom was out and had a suitor and he followed her home. 
For now, it's just something to watch and see what transpires.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

they get extremely defensive of the nest area, their mates, their eggs.....

I have rescued ferals....originally three....when there was no bonding or courtship they got along with eachother (and me) great! but total personality change when they began nesting....the pair tried to drive the third away...had to break up some vicious fights....and I had better watch out when i open the cage to feed them....lol they are very brave!!

this is totally normal....I am unsure why this third pigeon showed up on your balcony. hopefully it wont interfere with the nesting.

good luck!! enjoy your view


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

seen pigeons,chasing each other round the feeder,pecking each other viciously,wingslapping,almost"grunting" and my daughter nearly got a peck while observing a large blue bar cock sitting on eggs,they do get very defensive during breeding


----------



## cepheidv12 (May 1, 2009)

I haven't been feeding them at all, so that shouldn't be it. It hasn't happened again so let's hope it stays that way! 

I'm definitely enjoying the baby though...The other egg hasn't hatched yet and it's making me nervous.


----------

